# Hydroconquest half link...alternative?



## Tag Mac (Sep 8, 2012)

Looking at my hydroconquest can any one tell me why the end link (which looks like half a link) cannot be removed rather than needing to buy a half link in? :think:

The polished middle link on the next link in looks like it would fit perfectly into the clasp extender.


----------



## Richmond Oiler (Nov 2, 2014)

Your half link adjustment is in the clasp. If you needed ,say, a half link smaller, you could remove a full link then move the clasp adjustment to the last hole to the large side. it saves the manufacturer money.


----------



## Wooten5 (Jul 18, 2013)

I have the new model Hydro and was having a hard time getting a perfect fit from my bracelet. I removed the half link you are asking about and it solved my problem.


----------



## Richmond Oiler (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice. Looks good. So, are the bracelet pins and the end clasp pin the same size? I never bothered to remove the half link because my wrist changes size so much during the day. I have to leave a fair amount of play to account for high temp changes, physical work, etc. . I also imagine it would come in handy for centering the clasp. Good info.


----------



## Tag Mac (Sep 8, 2012)

Wooten5 said:


> I have the new model Hydro and was having a hard time getting a perfect fit from my bracelet. I removed the half link you are asking about and it solved my problem.
> 
> View attachment 5272490


Nice, that's what I've done. So simple and effective I can't understand why this is not the obvious solution. There are so many threads complaining about the lack of a half link for this model with people faffing around with the link from the conquest model when all that was required was to remove the half link already on it.


----------



## Matt68uk (Nov 13, 2012)

What a good idea, I will hold my hand up and confess that I'm one of the lower intelligence people that opted for the Conquest half link, I feel quite silly now, in fact it makes me wonder how I get on in life with day to day tasks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag Mac (Sep 8, 2012)

Ive taken a picture of my end link removed. Its sitting on the middle of the 3 micro adjusters and gives a very discreet finish. If I move it to the end adjuster the missing end link becomes more apparent.


----------



## randyu (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello,
How did you remove the pin from the clasp? 
Is it the same as the link pin?
Will the clasp pin fit the same after removing it or is it loose ?


----------



## b.watcher (Mar 21, 2015)

randyu said:


> Hello,
> How did you remove the pin from the clasp?
> Is it the same as the link pin?
> Will the clasp pin fit the same after removing it or is it loose ?


that is exactly what i wondered as well. how did you remove that pin? is it not fixed in the middle part of the link so it doesn't fall out?


----------



## b.watcher (Mar 21, 2015)

randyu said:


> Hello,
> How did you remove the pin from the clasp?
> Is it the same as the link pin?
> Will the clasp pin fit the same after removing it or is it loose ?


I figured it out. It s an ordinary push pin like all the others. To push it out you requier a tool. And when you push it in again you need to squezze the folding clasp a little cause that s what holding the pin in place.


----------



## Mister Clay (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Guys, i hope this helps as I just removed my half link connected on the Diver Extension. It's easy but you will need a Band Adjustment Tool (photo below) to push the Pin.
*Just be careful as one end of the Pin is thick like a lock. If the Pin won't slide out, try pushing it out the opposite way.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Wooten5 said:


> I have the new model Hydro and was having a hard time getting a perfect fit from my bracelet. I removed the half link you are asking about and it solved my problem.
> 
> View attachment 5272490


I just wanted to say thanks for this tip to remove the hidden half-link. The Hydroconquest is a tricky fit for me and this worked perfectly.


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks to the OP. This is a great tip. Not as obvious to some people as you'd think.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Did this and it worked perfectly. Thanks guys!


----------



## motanuincaltat (Apr 20, 2017)

I HAVE FREAKING DONE ITTT!!

Using a small screwdriver and a multitool as a hammer!

And no schtratches! 

You guys are the greatest. The watch repair man did not want to do this!


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks so much for this thread guys!! I bought my first Longines, the blue HydroConquest and I have been having the same sizing issues. The micro adjustment just wasn't right even after removing a link. Took out the half link mentioned here and it's perfect!!! Thanks!!


----------



## GYHTBT (Sep 3, 2020)

Great tip. I wrestled with the Hydro half-link issue for a while until I saw the "buried" half link. I found that the holding pin pushes out the opposite side from the other bracelet pins. If you don't have a watch repair kit (useful must have & avail on eBay) you can use a push pin and small hammer to tap with, easy and simple process to remedy this nagging issue.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Finally got around to trying this, great tip!!

Mine was super easy just like a regular pin for me. My Hydroconquest was always just bit loose with the micro adjustment set on the "smallest setting/inner hole" so taking the half link out I had to move the micro to the "largest setting/outer hole". Some days when my wrist is more "swollen" it fit and didn't slide, well it figures the day I try this my wrist is at it's largest, lol... but still all good, just slightly tight, so I know that when my wrist is at it's normal size, which is most of the time, it should be perfect!!


----------



## LuisCrespo (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi guys... The piece that goes in the clasp that might serve as a diver adjustment is the same that is used for the adjustment of the bracelet... If not... Do you have the specs? I think I might have broken the piece trying to remove it to make the. Divers adjustment... 

Thanks


----------

